# Looking for some advice re: pier fishing for pomps and snook



## 1guy1rod (Jan 6, 2016)

I have primarily been bottom fishing from juno pier the last few months. I have a penn II fierce 6000 on a 8 foot medium heavy custom rod. I have fished alot in my life but all freshwater. I just really started surf and pier fishing but I have enjoyed it alot. I need a good pompano jig set up. My 6000 seems alittle big. My main questions are what lb test line is the "norm" and the length and type of rod for pompanos off the pier?


----------



## kbueno1 (Jun 3, 2015)

FBible has an excellent thread on Pomps
http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?48678-Catching-pompano

-KBueno


----------



## 1guy1rod (Jan 6, 2016)

thanks. That is a great thread.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

1guy1rod said:


> I have primarily been bottom fishing from juno pier the last few months. I have a penn II fierce 6000 on a 8 foot medium heavy custom rod. I have fished alot in my life but all freshwater. I just really started surf and pier fishing but I have enjoyed it alot. I need a good pompano jig set up. My 6000 seems alittle big. My main questions are what lb test line is the "norm" and the length and type of rod for pompanos off the pier?


 This is the best pompano lure in South West FL. Surprised no one mention it. It is called Silly Willy Jig, or Doc's Goofy jig. We all put a teaser on the jig. Bounce it along the bottom.






























All these pompano caught on lure in picture.


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

Small speck rigs work well for the pomps too, only issue is getting decent distance on the cast when throwing into the wind....


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Try Juno Bait & Tackle for excellent info on the Juno Beach area and the pier !

*https://www.junobait.com/fishing-report*


----------

